# Missing Fish



## Matty_808 (Jun 14, 2007)

I havent been on the site in awhile......but its pretty weird i was doing a water change and i noticed my 2 swordtails swimming around.....then about 2 days later i noticed 1 of them gone......i doubt any of my other fish could have eaten him....i think it is pretty funny but strange i looked all over my tank for it even in my filter and still havent found any sign of him lmao damn.......any ideas to what might have happened???


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Either your angelfish or the CAEs managed to eat the body.


----------



## Matty_808 (Jun 14, 2007)

i belive so to more likely my CAE's just becasue iv seen them trying to suck off my angels before....but are never successful lol thanks alot though


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

I once had a swordtail jump through the heater opening in the top of the hood. I found her on the floor four days later underneath a pair of shoes.


----------



## jim21 (Jul 10, 2007)

I had a very similar experience as Julie did, now I always check behind, around, and below the tank when a fish is missing.

In fact, now that I think about it - the first time that happened to me was with a swordtail! 

Hope that helps,
-jim


----------

